# Job Vacancy! Cambridgeshire



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Competitive Salary + Car

We are a leading supplier of high quality coffee to restaurants, hotels and coffee shops. Due to our continued success we are looking to appoint a Sales and Service Executive for the Cambridgeshire area. The successful candidate will be enthusiastic and self-motivated with excellent planning and organisational skills. The position will involve maintaining and increasing our customer base. A knowledge of the industry would be an advantage.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------

